# Caption Comp: Special origin addition



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It just had to be done.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll get the ball rolling so to speak.

Maroons uncover gaping hole in Blues back row.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Maroons new strip launched during second half of game.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Loss of second try blamed on slippery ball.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

cjbfisher said:


> Hoffman: 'I only have eyes for one man".


Keeping his eye on the ball.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Look ma, no tan lines


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think he wore shoes to draw attention to his ankles.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Mal's excitement at the last try was too much and as he sprinted onto the pitch to embrace his team he had an awful feeling he'd left something behind - and a terrible thought struck him _*"I hope it isn't my friggin wig"*_ !


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Sac Meninga now


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Is this where I sign on for tackle practice?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Is that what they mean by a split defense ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Heading up the blind side resulted in a period in the blood bin.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The referee ruled this one as 'not straight'.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Corey was not looking forward to the next scrum.


Tight head in the red zone ?


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

Greg bird making a terrific run!


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

what position

Smigel


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

smigel said:


> what position
> 
> Smigel


Fullback ?


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Once again the blues are about to confront an anus horribilis


----------



## TravisLovesYaks (Jan 17, 2014)

"Does anyone feel a breeze in here?"


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok tommy you can play, but for [email protected]#k sake put some shorts on.


----------

